# Reversal of the Reformed Revival



## JM (Oct 5, 2011)

[If this has been posted already please delete thread.]

MacArthur believes the revival of good theology is on it's way out. 

Christianity.com: John MacArthur Predicts Reversal of the Reformed Revival-Part 1 - Movies
Christianity.com: John MacArthur Predicts Reversal of the Reformed Revival-Part 2 - Movies


----------



## raekwon (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, there might already be a thread about this somewhere here. Anyway, he raises a few valid points, but a number of invalid ones as well. Johnny Mac is coming across more and more like a bitter old man to me.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 5, 2011)

i.e. dispensationalism or darbyanism.


----------



## Fly Caster (Oct 5, 2011)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> i.e. dispensationalism or darbyanism.




How could he hold his Dispensational views consistently and allow for the possibility of any lasting Reformed Revival? 

MacArthur has long been something of a hero of mine. The man has guts, and has shown great integrity and moral character in many years of ministry. He has been a breath of fresh air to me--and a great help when I was wrestling with the effects of many years of sitting under poor preaching. 

Some of his criticisms are valid. Many wordlings have jumped aboard the "Reformed" wagon and created distractions. But I don't see that pure, Reformed doctrine & practice is languishing. We'll look back in 20-30-50 years and see this as a time of purifying. At least, that is my prayer. If I held to his Dispensational views, that apostacy must prevail, I don't think I could pray that in earnestness.


----------



## nwink (Oct 5, 2011)

raekwon said:


> Yeah, there might already be a thread about this somewhere here. Anyway, he raises a few valid points, but a number of invalid ones as well. Johnny Mac is coming across more and more like a bitter old man to me.



I agree. I thought John did bring up a few good points, but the rest of it did sound like the rants of an bitter older person (and a fundamentalist, at that)...complaining about rock music, alcohol, etc. When I heard about the youtube video, I was thinking it would have even more deeper reflection...such as the need to not just know Reformed doctrine in the head, but to have a consistent spirituality/life with what we confess to believe.

And I don't think it's totally fair to label what he's calling it as being a "Reformed" revival when what he's talking about are those Christians who hold to a sliver of Reformed doctrines (mainly soteriology). Maybe he should've called it the "quasi-Reformed" revival. The majority of people I know who legitimately can be called "Reformed" actually have a Reformed understanding in all areas of doctrine and live godly lives.


----------



## JM (Oct 5, 2011)

raekwon said:


> Johnny Mac is coming across more and more like a bitter old man to me.



...he does sound a little cranky, especially when talking about big screen TV's and loud music.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 5, 2011)

raekwon said:


> Johnny Mac is coming across more and more like a bitter old man to me.



So he is becoming presbyterian?


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 5, 2011)

MacArthur kept saying, "they're." Who exactly is he talking about? The Young, Restless, and Reformed crowd _can't_ be so generally portrayed. Such free criticism of a vaguely defined group of people is quite unhelpful.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it possible that this somewhat recent book might be part of what fuels that MacArthur clip, part of what has him in such anguish:

Amazon.com: The Last Days of Dispensationalism: A Scholarly Critique of Popular Misconceptions (9781608995158): Alistair W. Donaldson, Stephen Sizer: Books


----------

